# Pwede and kaya



## Change1031

I was taught that "Pwde" or "Puwede" mean "can."

If I want to say "I can dance." It is "*Pwde ako sumayaw*."

Also, I believe that I can also add "kaya." I can dance = *Kaya kong sumayaw.
*
First, what is the different between the two examples?

Second, "The maka- or makapag- affix indicates that the actor has the ability to do the action."

So what is makasayaw?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> I was taught that "Pwde" or "Puwede" mean "can."
> 
> If I want to say "I can dance." It is "*Pwde ako sumayaw*."
> 
> Also, I believe that I can also add "kaya." I can dance = *Kaya kong sumayaw.
> *
> First, what is the different between the two examples?


The pseudo-verbs *kaya* and (*puwede* or *pwede*) both mean _the ability to do something_. Puwede / pwede carries the further nuance of the person having been given the approval or permission to do that thing or simply being able to do it because circumstances now allow it to be done.

Kaya kong sumayaw. I can dance. _I learned how to dance when I was young so now I have the ability to dance whenever I want._

Pwede akong sumayaw. I can dance. _I do know how to dance, but I had to: 1) ask permission from my parents to dance with you OR 2) I had to wait for an hour after eating such a heavy meal before I can dance OR 3) The dress I was wearing before was inappropriate for dancing so I had to change clothes. Now that I am wearing more comfortable clothing, I can dance with you._

Thus, the ability to do something (to dance) is inherent in both kaya and puwede / pwede. The latter provides information that permission has been given or that circumstances now allow for that thing to be done.


Change1031 said:


> Second, "The maka- or makapag- affix indicates that the actor has the ability to do the action."
> 
> So what is makasayaw?


Depending on context, it can mean either _the ability to dance_ or _the opportunity to dance with someone_.


----------



## Change1031

It seems like I understand the difference (and the similarity) between *kaya* and *pwede.* But, depending on context, does that mean *kaya* and *maka-* are essentially the same thing?

_I can dance (the ability to) _= *Kaya kong sumayaw* or *Nakasasayaw ako.* If both means the same thing, it seems like the former is better colloquially.


----------



## mataripis

Makakasayaw ako( yes it means I can dance) but using pwede means yes I am in the right mood.


----------

